# So what did you think? for those who have been to ANY of the Olympics



## Slinkyunicorn (28 July 2012)

I went to London today and was on The Mall for the finish of the Road Race 

Whilst being totally gutted for Mark Cavendish the event itself was awesome

The atmosphere was amazing - really friendly and packed with people from round the World. London looks amazing and the tubes etc and the organisation was all working brilliantly 

There are still events left that you don't need tickets to see - the road races, triathlons etc so for anyone not lucky enough to get a ticket look up one of them and go and just enjoy the atmosphere!D

We had a lovely afternoon with some Italians, German journalists, a Swiss guy an English family and some reall hardore cycling fans - we kept up with all the events of the cycling as it happened along with lots of light hearted banter They had visited their Countries 'Houses' and were waving their flags etc

So how did the rest of get on and what did you think?


----------



## Squeak (28 July 2012)

I was at hyde park last night and it was incredible! Can't wait for the rest of the olympics


----------



## creamsoda (29 July 2012)

We went to St. James Park for the football. We saw Mexico v South Korea and Gabon v Switzerland. Fantastic experience even though we had to queue ages for our tickets.


----------



## Shooting Star (29 July 2012)

We tootled round the corner yesterday as were lucky enough to have the cycling road races passing a few minutes walk from my house. Atmosphere was great but fully understand why they don't sell tickets for it along our stretch - they went past so fast and so tightly bunched together there was more cheering for the slow moving police motor bikes and support cars than the bikes 

Still we were lucky as a local community association had also arranged a huge screen in the adjacent park with a beer tent, food stalls and fun fair so a great day had by all!


----------



## Cassy_S (29 July 2012)

I went to Gymnastics today at the North Greenwich Arena, it was fantastic, great atmosphere, the people around me were really friendly (I was on my own), don't think many people there knew much about gymnastics, and I had a good seat right next to the bars.


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (29 July 2012)

I went to The Mall again today to see the Womens Road Race

Was at the 400m from the finish - Lizzie came past in 1st place

The atmosphere and noise was awesome again despite the rain, thunder and lightening!


----------



## sare_bear (29 July 2012)

I went to the canoe slalom today. Have to say I could not fault anything. Everything ran so smoothly, hardly had to queue for buses, or security. The army and volunteers were brilliant and very efficient. Had a fab time, such a great atmosphere and the torrential rain even by passed us until the last 10 minutes. 

Hope everyone has a great experience too.


----------

